# Cichlids in a 20gal?



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey everyone! Its me, julem35 again. 
For years i have never really liked cichlids. Probably because when i see them i think of the huge big ones like the red devils and whatnot. Anywho, recently i have taken a liking to the more slender cichlids and thought," hey i have a 20 gallon tank i was gonna turn into a guppy tank this summer. What if a get some cichlids or rams" so here i am. My question for you is:

What cichlids/ rams will go nicely in a 20 gallon? 

Also just to add i like the cockatoo dwarf cichlid and blue and bolivian rams. 

Thanks!!


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

This site has a ton of different stocking suggestions! http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_20g.php

Some of them require you have an already established pair, which could be tricky.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow thanks!! Ill give it a look!!


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok i found one with a pair of cockatoo dwarfs. It also said to put in four. Ory cats and six serpe tetras. These are both great fish but i already have them in my 30gal. Who has ideas on what i could put in instead?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

You could start with that general premise and play around with it...like take a look at the other species in the genus with cockatoo dwarfs...make sure they are similar size and temperament, and you're pretty much good to go!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

i think a pair of bolivian rams in a planted 20 would be great.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

What could i put with the bolivian rams? Or should they be alone?


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Alright, after much research, I am down to:

Dither fish: Rosy red minnows (after quarantine, I have a feeling my pet store uses them for turtle food, as do many people)

Cichlids: A pair of Kribs of a pair of cockatoo dwarves.


----------

